# telecharger tous les liens d'une page avec AppleScript



## donatello (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir

J'ai sous les yeux une page web affichant une liste de 300 liens pointant sur des fichiers .rar

J'aimerais télécharger tous ces fichiers sans avoir à les cliquer un par un et j'ai pensé à AppleScript, malheureusement je ne vois pas trop comment m'y prendre.

Si quelqu'un comprend mon problème et a une idée, je prends

merci


PS pour info la page en question est : http://www.chromatix.org.uk:8000/scenery/repository/rar/


----------



## molgow (16 Septembre 2004)

Et pourquoi pas plutôt un aspirateur de site ? 
Essaie déjà avec celui-ci à tout hasard.


----------

